

ADV Ocean Shield - erikig
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADV_Ocean_Shield

======
natch
Aussie flagged maybe, but it's proudly made in Norway:

[http://www.thelocal.no/20140407/norway-ship-detects-
possible...](http://www.thelocal.no/20140407/norway-ship-detects-possible-
malaysia-flight-signal)

------
gregsq
Why amazing? It's pretty much a garden variety IMR support vessel.

